# LED plate light and dash warning



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

I bought some interior LEDs to replace the dome/glove/trunk lights. Included in the kit were a pair of LEDs for the registration plate. They have heat sinks on them and the seller stated they had resistors included to prevent any error codes. Well, I installed them and they were working, and then I got a dash warning about 3 minutes later that the plate light was out. I stopped and checked and sure enough, both were out. I suspect that the computer did a voltage test and since it assumes the bulb is out, it cut power to the circuit? 

I have VAG-Com. Is there a way for me to disable the auto bulb check for just the plate lights? I'm assuming there is a code that I can clear with VCDS that will send power back to the circuit? 2008 Passat.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Please post an Auto-Scan from the car in question.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Sorry, I've posted it before- didn't know if it was needed each time or not. Here you go:

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64)
Data version: 20120807

Monday,19,November,2012,18:43:31:29804

Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65 72

VIN: WVWUK73C28E071144 Mileage: 117500km/73011miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 115 S HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 306FA98EA3573F98915

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000775996942
Coding: 0000345
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 1F4D5A32CEC9B0E038F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 GG HW: 1K0 820 047 GG
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 0909 
Revision: 00141027 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6FED6AF27EE96060C8F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007491286
Coding: 80849F0340041A00470000000F0000000009FB4346000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 123 12345
VCID: 71E96C8A68DD7690DEB

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 419 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 180707 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

3 Faults Found:
01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 114
Mileage: 117500 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.19
Time: 16:50:00

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 14.25 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 93
Mileage: 116390 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.08
Time: 16:12:00

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.40 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02390 - Control / Regulation for Ambience Lighting (E400) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 74
Mileage: 109038 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.08.09
Time: 08:14:00

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.30 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 N HW: 3C0 909 605 N
Component: 17 AIRBAG VW8R 032 2522 
Revision: 13032000 Serial number: 003B2PHE27FA 
Coding: 0012599
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3169AC8AA85D36909EB

Part No: 3C0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0003

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 L HW: 3C0 953 549 L
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 006 0010 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 3C5953507BK 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3561989A5C351AB0C23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 971 F HW: 3C0 920 971 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007205
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 285F41EE9B877758495

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0080 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 1200P078280AB2
Coding: F9807F070012021002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 234556C2E2A194001C7

1 Fault Found:
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 93
Mileage: 116390 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.08
Time: 16:12:02


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 HW: 3C0 919 965 
Component: Kompass 005 0003 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 1166279TRJCC06
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: EDD1F0FAF4E512707A3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: IMMO 051 0383 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 02112 444 84152
VCID: 73E5668212C144802C7

Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000558978824
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B758EA27A11CCC0347

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.134 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3561989A5C351AB0C23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0221 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001864E760004141FF08A0F0E085C00
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 73E5668212C144802C7

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000537678827
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C778DBE7F1FCBF83DD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009 
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000147454
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 295944EA808D4E5056B

1 Fault Found:
03200 - Switch for Electric Parking Brake (E538) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00111100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 12
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 113427 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.10.08
Time: 16:13:56

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.90 V
Count: 10
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x12E9
Hex Value: 0x8001
Hex Value: 0x0808


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 C HW: 1K0 035 161 C
Component: Radio DE2 014 0019 
Revision: 00014000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7G6286027
Coding: 0040402
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 1F4D5A32CEC9B0E038F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1118 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002205812
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3E7387B66903D9E8139

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 73E5668212C144802C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1118 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002205099
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3F8DFAB26E09D0E018F

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

I found the coding for cold lamp diagnosis for the plate light. I unchecked that and then coded it, but the lights did not come on and I got the dash warning again right away. Frustrating when you tell the computer to do something and it ignores you...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Your central electronics control module doesn't support LED license plate lights because you would need to disable cold and warm diagnostics (and the latter cannot be disabled). Besides that, they are very likely lacking the proper markings to make 'em legal exterior lights - though I guess you simply don't care. As for your internal lights, it's pretty much the same - my assumption would be that the resistors in question are not proper/correct size.

In the end, installing LEDs may sound cool but as soon as you add the resistors you do not save any more power - so just for the looks, IMHO not worth it.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

I see. Actually, as far as the license plate light goes, it doesn't matter what type of bulb lights it, as long as it is a white light and can be clearly read from XX feet away. There is nothing illegal about it. I wasn't trying to save power- rather I preferred the white light from LEDs rather than the yellow light from traditional bulbs. Since these were supposed to have resistors to make them trouble code free, I'll have to have the seller replace them. What I don't understand is that they worked for about 2 minutes, and since that time, no matter if I turn off all cold diagnostics and clear all codes, they have not worked at all again. Perhaps they were defective?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Have you tried clearing fault codes?  As long as the DTCs are set I wouldn't be surprised if they keep being inactive.

As for legality, a vehicle gets certified for each market and especially when it comes to lighting things are very restrict - I don't have all the details about the US but here in Europe the situation is quite clear. If it doesn't have the E-code on it - it's not legal.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Yes, repeatedly. There seems to be no further attempt to light the lamps. However, when I activated the measuring blocks, I found the block for the license plate lamps. They momentarily went to 84% and then back to 0 as the lamp out indicated lit again and another DTC was logged when I turned the lights on. Maybe they are lighting and I just don't get to the back of the car fast enough to see it. I'll have to get an assistant to help me tomorrow.

However, I also found the output test for the license plate lamps. The output was active but the lamps did not light....

Legality- here in the US no one is going to care. There is no state law saying what kind of bulb it must be (I'm law enforcement, I would know) and no one is going to check license plate bulbs for any kind of federal regulation. As long as it's not a weird color, no one cares.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

I believe I found the problem. As a said earlier, the LED bulbs have heat sinks on them. I took apart the left side and the contacts for the bulb were bent. There are two metal strips along the bottom of the lamp housing. It appears that the heat sink for the bulb was grounding out on one of these strips. Each strip has a small tab that sticks up:










I bent both tabs down. There was no problem with the lights until I installed them in the housings and secured them with the screws. Even after bending the tabs down, the left side shorts out if I tighten both screws down all the way. I'll have to try to find something that is very thin and nonconducting to place between the heat sink and the metal strips. No idea why the problem is on the left side only. No more bulb out warnings though and they are working just fine. 










Maybe I can bend those tabs a little and pull the bulb down away from the housing just a bit. Might try to sand the heat sink a little too. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

